# i'm happy and chirpy again (but still dp'd...so is it going)



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

reet so heres an update! i've managed to avoid this site for over a week! and its helped....ALOT!....i've just come back on this part of the site to keep up the positive momentum!...

basically i still feel "strange" i'm feeling happy and chirpy, however i still feel in a state of "2d"..its strange my body, my speech, my thoughts everything doesn't feel like me  everyone else i see looks alien like, there all hung up on trivial things (normal run of the mill life things! money health holidays etc) while i'm thinking on a higher level! not that i want too! about existance and whats the point in everything etc...!!

I will get back to the person i see in the mirror! its strange i feel connected to my surroundings alot more this week, just not so much myself! i know in the past when i beat this it was the other way round i think :S think i re attached to myself first then to surroundings!....

i've been away for the weekend with my girlfriend, i'm feeling more and more emotion each day! even if its just a girl walking past me in the street that i think looks smart!  its all emotions and feelings of being part of the world!

the only stumbling block is when you feel like this its impossible to imagine your life with out this! DP seems an obvios state to be in!

i will re attach to myself and the world around me! i want to get back to worrying about what to buy my mam for her birthday and trivial things liek that! i will!

its weird i played football the other day! something i normally pride myself on and it didn';t even feel like me playing! its the feeling of living in your head rather than in your body that gets me!! i still scored a wonder goal 

3 questions---- while your like this do you feel like your living in your head rather than your body?

and

everytime i feel a bit positive or a bit more attached i get a little bit nausea and maybe a headache....i have read people saying they got head aches before ridding themselves of this? anyone else experience this?

last but not least...

do you feel like your alone? everyone else is fully attached to them selves and surroundings and worrying about menial things, yet i feel completely different and no longer seeing the world like them!...

i wanna be like myself and everyone again.... i'm getting alot better! more attached as the days go by! keeping positive and keeping off this site!

CHIN up people.....

anyone else getting better? anymore tips? cheers


----------



## anyala84 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow, I joined this site today, and am completely blown away by how many people feel the same way as I do. I started experiencing DP in March, and have since become completely weightless 24/7. I have the same feeling that you have, the "living in your head." I feel as though my head is kind of floating and not attached to my body, if that makes sense. 
I have a question for you: Do you find it hard to eat?


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

no man for me eating is ok...... tho to be honest... eating, walking, breathing, blah blah dont feel like me! and its weird seeing everyone else walking about (like i used to) not even thinking about anything but life itself! when normal did you every constantly think about ya feelings or emotions and stuff :S i never did thats for sure!!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea, I'm getting a bit better mate, I need to rest and relax more. Sometimes my mates get pissed off with me cause I have water instead of tea and I'm not a wild as I used to be but hey I will get there. I wanna start jogging again and resting instead of wasting time on these silly websites and also doing my car again which I was unable to drive to start with. Thought I'd never get better, perceptual functions and thought is getting a bit better too, thank god. Vision is still on and off, floaters are worse when I'm really stressed etc but I'm sure I'll heal nicely soon.

Stuff doesn't look so weird and I can sense stuff behind me again - wow it was scary before when I couldn't sense the outer world at all. My dizziness has also gone.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

It isn't getting worse, I'm definitely getting a bit better but I hear of people saying that they have lymes disease and stuff like that. The doc don't wanna do anything till I've tried anti-depressant but I don't wanna take them. Should I get checked out?


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Then I hear of people saying that it is a natural healing process of the brain or it is brought on by anxiety etc. Man this is so confusing


----------

